# Any betta breeders in Texas?



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Do any of you know of breeders around dallas/fort worth? Thanks.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Basement Bettas is in TX, not sure where exactly though.

http://basementbettas.wordpress.com/


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

